# Banners Broker



## sladey (Jul 28, 2012)

Anyone here use it or heard of it?

Regards


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

Never heard of them, but googling reveals a 50/50 split between those who think they're the best thing since sliced bread and those who think its a scam.

All I'd say is that if it looks too good to be true...


----------

